# Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?



## bigbetter (27. Dezember 2009)

Nabend,

weiss jemand, was derzeit von Heiligenhafen überhaupt noch in See sticht !?

Jedesmal wenn ich auf die Livecam gucke sind alle Kutter im Hafenbecken.#d

Lohnt es derzeit ein Wochenende in Heiligenhafen zu machen, oder ist wirklich nur "Würmer- bzw. Pilkerbaden" angesagt ?

Seit dem die Karoline weg ist, war ich nicht mehr oben.

Wollte das WE am 02. - 03. Januar fahren. :vik:

Bin aber noch sehr unentschlossen, ob ich nicht doch einmal Rügen eine Chance geben sollte.

Sollte einer von Euch einen Kutter kennen der defenitiv ( Wetter vorrausgesetzt ) an dem WE von Rügen fahren sollte, sagt mir bitte kurz bescheid.

Merci.


----------



## Dracu29 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Moin moin, die meisten Kutter haben Werftzeit einige sogar bis 15.1.


----------



## big mama (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Hallo bigbetter,

auch wir sind seitdem die Karoline nicht mehr fährt, nicht mehr mit einem Kutter draußen gewesen. Wir werden ab morgen ein paar Tage in der Nähe von Heiligenhafen Urlaub machen und dann sicher vom Strand / Mole angeln. Aber Kuttern ????? Und vor allen Dingen mit welchem ????? Einigkeit - Werftzeit bis 15.1.2010
Von den anderen ist keine Info zu bekommen.

Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünscht

big mama


----------



## micha_2 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

es gibt doch nichts besseres als mit wattwurm vom kutter. und dazu noch die platten dann nachher in butter in der pfanne. hmmmm.


----------



## Dorschbombe 1981 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

rügen(sassnitz) ms Jan Cux würde ich empfehlen war am
03.01. da mit 15 man 180 masige Dorsche und viele viele aussteiger 
haben einfach zu spitz gebissen


----------



## celler (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Dien Karo ist weg???
Hab ich was verpasst oder haben sie umstrukturiert und sie liegt jetzt wo anders?


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



celler schrieb:


> Dien Karo ist weg???
> Hab ich was verpasst oder haben sie umstrukturiert und sie liegt jetzt wo anders?




Hallo Celler,

Dachte eigentlich wo du so oft im Board bist wüsstest es auch schon.

Kannst selber nachlesen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=167897


----------



## celler (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Gänshaut....
Man ich kanns garnicht glauben....


----------



## Stühmper (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

@Celler

Matze...Matze..Matze...

Du solltest nicht soviele Computerspiele spielen , sondern 

erstmal die NEWS im Anglerboard lesen..oh..oh

Naja ....:q


----------



## Twistesee Angler (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

ein hallo an alle kutter experten,
ich will mitte Februar nach heiligenhafen zum dorschpilken hat das zweck
oder lieber zu einer anderen jahreszeit? wer kann was dazu sagen vielen dank im voraus  
ein angler aus dem binnenland


----------



## Edlinger (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



Twistesee Angler schrieb:


> oder lieber zu einer anderen jahreszeit? wer kann was dazu



fahr besser von laboe mit der ms forelle raus, die jahreszeit ist perfekt für großdorsch.
der kapt'n der ms forelle findet fast immer die dicken fische#6#6


----------



## Macker (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Weil dieser Dampfer ja auch in Laboe liegt.
Die Laboer Kutter halten sich bis jetzt fern von den Laichgebieten was auch gut ist.
Lasse es lieber im Februar auf Dorsch fahr nach Laboe und mach ne Plattfischtour die Blauort und die Kehrheim2 bieten die auch als Longtörn an.
Dorsch ist in letzter Zeit in der Westlichen Ostsee nicht so doll,
das Naturköderangeln vom Kutter  ist zwar kein gleichwertiger Ersatz aber ist ne Intresante Sache im Sommer habe Ich auch schon Dorsche bis 70cm auf Wattis gefangen.
Von den Dickdorschtörns einiger Schiffe würde Ich dir Abraten.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Edlinger (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

#6danke macker,

stimmt es ist heikendorf.
schaumal die page hier:
http://www.hochseeangeln-ms-forelle.de/
boäh das sind dorsche, richtig digge dinger


----------



## Macker (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



Edlinger schrieb:


> #6danke macker,
> 
> stimmt es ist heikendorf.
> schaumal die page hier:
> ...



Es Muss Bäh:v heissen du bist nicht nur mit den Liegeplätzen durcheinander gekommen dir ist da auch ein o rausgerutscht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Twistesee Angler (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

,
ich will mitte Februar nach heiligenhafen zum dorschpilken hat das zweck


ich wollte nicht wissen was in laboe los ist sondern ob die jahreszeit für dorsch in heiligenhafen gut ist oder ob es eine bessere jahreszeit gibt


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

ich hab nur gehört, dass der dorsch momentan garnicht so schlecht laufen soll, aber wie gesgat, ich weiß es nicht aus eigener feststellung


gruß #h


----------



## marv3108 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



Twistesee Angler schrieb:


> ,
> ich will mitte Februar nach heiligenhafen zum dorschpilken hat das zweck
> 
> 
> ich wollte nicht wissen was in laboe los ist sondern ob die jahreszeit für dorsch in heiligenhafen gut ist oder ob es eine bessere jahreszeit gibt


 

Das hat alles keinen Zweck mehr :v. Auch nicht zu einer anderen Jahreszeit. Ich habs um Fehmarn fast aufgegeben. Genug Nullrunden gemacht.


----------



## sunny (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Ich würde mir das auch schenken. Wie marv3108 schon schreibt, zuviele Nullnummern mitgemacht.


----------



## guifri (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Als ich Ende November 09 mein Böötchen verkauft habe, hatte ich (alleine unterwegs) auf der Abschiedstour südlich von Fehmarn (grob Richtung Sagsabank) in 4 Stunden mehr als 20 maßige Dorsche. 

So was ist mir die letzten 2 Jahre davor nicht mehr passiert. Ich war schon drauf und dran, dem Käufer des Boots abzusagen. 

Allerdings waren die Heiligenhafener Kutter, die so ab 09.00 Uhr um mich rumcruisten nicht so erfolgreich. Hatten wahrscheinlich die wenigsten Wattwurm am Beifänger:g

Aber eine Schwalbe macht noch keinen Sommer und EIN guter Fangtag macht noch keinen guten Dorschbestand.

Aber wie immer...Versuch macht klug.


----------



## marv3108 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Zitat von guifri:

Als ich Ende November 09 mein Böötchen verkauft habe, hatte ich (*alleine unterwegs*) auf der Abschiedstour südlich von Fehmarn (grob Richtung Sagsabank) in *4 Stunden* mehr als *20 maßige Dorsche. *

Also, dass mal jetzt auf einen voll besetzten Kutter umgerechnet???!

Mit nen kleinen Boot sieht das vielleicht noch nen Tuck besser aus. Aber sonst...#q


----------



## Platte (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Es gibt halt gute und schlechte Tage in Heili. Jahreszeit ist dabei relativ egal. Auf jeden Fall Wattis mit einpacken. An Guten können es schon mal 10 maßige Dorsche sein und an schlechten 1-3. Mit den Würmers kannst du gut varieren wenn kein Dorsch da ab auf Platte versuchen.#hMit zunehmender Kälte werden die Fänge schlechter


----------



## celler (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Nene, ninchts gute und schlechte Tage.
Die Momentanigen Kutter in Heiligenhafen dümpeln alle nur durch die gegend....ohne Fisch auf dem Lot zu haben lassen sie die Angler angeln, nur um sie zufrieden zu stellen. Ich weiß, sie müssen auch überleben der Unterhalt ist recht hoch, nur trotzdem finde ich es ganz große Abzocke.....

Naja jedem das seine, achso,eine Kleinigkeit noch, momentan ist sowieso der Laichdorsch unterwegs....
Keine weitere Diskussion deswegen...


----------



## guifri (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Zitat von guifri:
> 
> Als ich Ende November 09 mein Böötchen verkauft habe, hatte ich (*alleine unterwegs*) auf der Abschiedstour südlich von Fehmarn (grob Richtung Sagsabank) in *4 Stunden* mehr als *20 maßige Dorsche. *
> 
> ...



Was ist dein Problem????


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*




guifri schrieb:


> Was ist dein Problem????


 
Ich habe den Beitrag auch mehrmals durchgelesen und die Aussage dahinter nicht verstanden ;+...Ich dachte ich bin der Einzige, aber wohl doch nicht .


----------



## marv3108 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Wollte damit sagen, dass nichts läuft vom Kutter. Darum geht es doch hier?! 

Und mit nen Kleinboot hat man bessere Chancen.

Verstanden?


----------



## Buschangler (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Moinsen
Ich habe erst letzten Samstag nen Tag auf der Ostpreussen verbracht und muss sagen:Zur Zeit läuft nix vom Kudder.
3 kleine Platten auf 11 Leute.Das ist nix!
Und von Abzocke würde ich persönlich nicht sprechen.
Denn die Ostpreussen z.B. ist am Samstag erst das 2. mal draussen gewesen dieses Jahr. 1. bekommen sie bei diesen Witterungverhältnissen den Kudder nicht voll und 2. wissen sie, das in der Ostsee vor Fehmarn momentan nichts läuf. Und das wollen die Ihren Kunden nicht antun. Das war die Aussage vom Skipper! Was ich,wenn es dann wirklich so ist, auch völlig OK finde.


----------



## Tim1983 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Hey,
Samstag war ein Kumpel von mir auf der MS Einigkeit unterwegs, der Kutter war gut besetzt mit Anglern, gefangen wurde nur "EIN" untermassiger Dorsch |rolleyes. Reine Nullnummer momentan. Aber man wird sehen, ich werde es nächstes WE evtl. mal probieren #h.

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Aal11 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

|wavey: alle zusammen;

ich will mit meinem Vater am 5.02. zum Hochseeangeln nach Heiligenhafen.
Hoffe das die Ergebnisse bis dahin besser sind,soll sich ja auch schließlich lohnen.
Kann mir einer ein guten Kutter empfehlen,bin sonst immer mit der Karoline oder Alfred gefahren,aber die Karoline is ja nich mehr:c, und bei der Alfred weiss ich nich genaueres
im Moment.

Würde mich über ein paar Tipps freuen :q




___________________________________________________

Schlechtes Wetter gibt es nie zum Angel,nur schlechte Kleidung|supergri


----------



## Lindi (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Hallo Aal 11,#h
Schau doch mal in die Kutterliste.
Da gibt es bestimmt ein paar Kutter die GEIL auf 
Laichdorsch angeln sind.:v.
Ich fahre von mitte Januar bis Ende März jedenfalls nicht
zum Dorschangeln.(mein pers.Beitrag zum Bestandschutz)

Viele Grüße
Volker

PS:nimm es nicht zu persönlich


----------



## Aal11 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

sollte ja auch nich unbedingt auf Dorsch gehen. 
Die Platten und vielleicht ein paar Heringe sind viel interessanter
zu beangeln,und macht auch mehr Laune.
Da muss man nich gleich ein schlechtes Gewissen haben wenn man da 
ein paar große ( voraus gesetzt man fängt welche) mitnimmt.


----------



## Dracu29 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Hallo Aal11 wollen auch am 5.2 hoch nach heiligenhafen wir fahren immer mit der MS Einigkeit. Will meinen Geburtstag aufm Wasser feiern mit Fisch hoffentlich.

|wavey:


----------



## Aal11 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Vielliecht hat ja einer auch ein eigenes Boot und hätte vielleicht 2 Plätze frei,gegen unkosten Beteiligung natürlich( versteht sich ja von selber).
Wenn ja bitte wäre ich über eine Mitteilung super happy.


----------



## Aal11 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Hallo Aal11 wollen auch am 5.2 hoch nach heiligenhafen wir fahren immer mit der MS Einigkeit. Will meinen Geburtstag aufm Wasser feiern mit Fisch hoffentlich.

man kann sich je vielleicht noch mal nächstes wochenende
kurzschliessen,wegen dem 5.02.
Wenn das für dich Ok is ,kannst mir ja ne Mail in mein Fach legen,bis dahin #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Ja Leute,
nachdem ja in den letzten Wochen das Revier "Heiligenhafen" mal wieder bewiesen hat, wieviel Dorsch es doch hier gibt, kommt jetzt die Zeit endlich den Überschuß an Laichfischen des westlichen Dorschbestandes abzuschöpfen.
Das nächste Jahr wird dann sicher noch besser...


----------



## Lindi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ja Leute,
> nachdem ja in den letzten Wochen das Revier "Heiligenhafen" mal wieder bewiesen hat, wieviel Dorsch es doch hier gibt, kommt jetzt die Zeit endlich den Überschuß an Laichfischen des westlichen Dorschbestandes abzuschöpfen.
> Das nächste Jahr wird dann sicher noch besser...


 
Hallo Dolfin,
genau meine Meinung !!!

|good:


----------



## Platte (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ja Leute,
> nachdem ja in den letzten Wochen das Revier "Heiligenhafen" mal wieder bewiesen hat, wieviel Dorsch es doch hier gibt, kommt jetzt die Zeit endlich den Überschuß an Laichfischen des westlichen Dorschbestandes abzuschöpfen.
> Das nächste Jahr wird dann sicher noch besser...


 
Du kannst es einfach nicht lassen#q


----------



## Aal11 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Moin

da ihr beiden ja so eine tolle Meinung habt, kommt jetzt mal meine 
Argumentatsion.
Vor 5-10 Jahren habt sicher auch ihr schön dazu beigetragen,das der Dorsch weniger geworden ist.
Ihr könntet auch in die Politik gehen,die labbern auch erst über das Thema wenn es zu spät ist.
Der Fehler wurde schon damals gemacht,schaut euch mal Bilder an wenn ihr könnt,wie voll die Kutter damals waren,zur Laichzeit.
Da hätte man schon reagieren müssen,aber da hat jeder nur fisch im Koppe gehabt und die Reederein nur das $ Zeichen in den Augen.
Also bevor hier dumm geredet wird erstmal an die eigene Nase packen.


PS: Ich will euch nich Persönlich dafür verantwortlich machen,aber ich denke jeder ist für die momentane Lage mit verantworlich, denn damals hat das keinen interssiert.


----------



## Andy Antitackle (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Hört doch mal alle mit dem gesülze auf.
Das es um Heiligenhafen aber auch um Laboe und Heikendorf
immer weniger Fisch gibt, hängt nicht mit der Überfischung von Laichdorschen oder sonstwas zusammen.

Wenn Ihr mal auf Youtube schaut könnt Ihr Filme aus dem Herbst letzten Jahres sehen, wo sich die Kutter vor Rügen 
dumm und dämlich gefangen haben.
Fakt ist, das je weiter östlich man kommt, je besser werden auch die Fänge und die Jan Cux wurde nicht aus Spaß nach Rügen versetzt.
Das hat was mit dem Salzgehalt oder Sauerstoff zu tun.
Meiner Meinung nach sind unsere Dorsch gen osten gewandert. 
Macht also nicht Heiligenhafen oder Laboe oder oder oder schelcht, denn die armen Kapitäne sind in Ihrer Existenz bedroht und können da am wenigsten für.

Ich werden mir am 06.02.2010 persönlich ein Bild von Heiligenhafen machen, denn da haben wir vom Angelverein wieder angeln.

Andy Antitackle


----------



## Aal11 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Wir wollen ja Heiligenhafen und die Kapitäne nich schlecht machen,aber ich bin es leid , immer ist man als Angler schuld an der Misere.
Ich selber habe mit Heiligenhafen kein Problem,im Gegenteil, ich fahre sehr gerne dorthin.Natürlich ist man über den Fang nicht sehr erfreut, aber es macht ja trotzdem Spaß.
Ich werde es aber demnächst auch mal von Rügen versuchen.Kannst du mir da ein paar tips geben.


----------



## Dracu29 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben, ich kann eins nicht ganz nachvollziehen, Pberall wird Dorsch gefangen die Berufsfischer tun dies mit ihren großen Netzen. Wenn mann nach Rostock schaut wo der meiste Dorsch zur Zeit  verweilt und gefangen wird vertseh ich nicht das ihr machnche das Angeln rund um Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn madig machen.   

Ich komme aus der nähe und habe eine zeit lang auf einem Fischerbot arbeiten können da ist das bischen was wir nun auf den Kuttern Angeln ein Augenwisch.  

So viel zu den Laichfischen die Event. gefangen werden, wenn überhaupt ehr warscheinlich sind momentan die Wittlings und Heringsfänge.


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Andy Anti...
Bevor du Meinungen äußerst, solltest du dich vielleicht einmal mit den im Internet veröffentlichten wissenschaftlichen Fakten informieren. Die Ostsee hat zwei völlig voneinander unterschiedliche Dorschstämme: Den westlichen und den östlichen Bestand. Die Trennungslinie ( mit einer gewissen Durchmischung) liegt irgendwo hinter der Darsser Schwelle. Der westliche Bestand ist kaputt, der östliche noch relativ gut ( trotzt der dortigen "bösen" polnischen Berufsfischer. Bevor hier noch jemand "Wissen" aus dem
Unterleib durch die Gegend schießt, vielleicht auch mal so einen Artikel wie:
"Dorsche in der Ostsee" aus dem Forschungsreport googeln - und lesen.
Man würde auch z.B. lernen, das es zwei völlig unterschiedliche Laichzeiten dieser Bestände gibt.
Platte
Solltest dich doch freuen, wenn sich jemand für die Bestände einsetzt. Ist doch dein Arbeitsplatz. Warum stellt die Kutterflotte nicht mehr auf Plattfisch um - den gibts reichlich.
Aal 11
..und weil jetzt alles zu spät ist, macht man auch nich den letzten Genpool
kaputt?? Zu deiner Info: Ich habe seit 20 Jahren ein eigenes Boot und fange keine Dorsche zur fragwürdigen Zeit.
Aal 11: Ich wohne 12 km von dir weg. Tips gern per PN - oder du kommst mal dazu, wenn ich mich mit meinen Freunden zum klönen treffe.

Ich stell den Link hier mal rein.
http://www.bmelv-forschung.de/fileadmin/sites/FR-Texte/2007/fr072-30-dorsche.pdf


----------



## bigbetter (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Ich wollte hier eigentlich nicht noch ein "Laichdorsch" Diskussionsforum eröffnen ! |krach:

Es gibt davon zuviel !!!

Jede Seite hat gute Argumente und keiner ist bereit den anderen in der Argumentation zu folgen.

Der Thread wurde von mir mal gestartet, um einfach zu hören wie es in Hollytown läuft.

Wir sollten es auch dabei belassen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Für mich kanns von der Laichdorschdiskussion garnicht genug geben. So geht es eben auch vielen, die das Meeresangeln wirklich lieben. :m
Das es noch viel Unwissen um den Dorsch allgemein gibt, konnte man oben doch lesen. Ich glaube auch dass es nicht schadet, wenn man einmal einen Artikel lest, wie ich ihn verlinkt habe.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

moin moin in heiligenhafen läuft seid heute fast nichts mehr da wegen eis höchstens noch die ms einigkeit raus kommt. wir haben heute ca eine stunde gebraucht um von der fischereibrücke bis zur fischhalle zu kommen. noch ein bis 2 nächte bei diesem wetter und es geht nichts mehr.


----------



## Waldima (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

@ der Berufsfischer

Wieso kommt die Einigkeit noch raus?


----------



## der Berufsfischer (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

weil die noch etwas weiter vorne liegt und da heute noch drei fischkutter gefahren sind.hier noch drei bilder von heute vormittag.


----------



## Platte (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



bigbetter schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier eigentlich nicht noch ein "Laichdorsch" Diskussionsforum eröffnen ! |krach:
> 
> Es gibt davon zuviel !!!
> 
> ...


 
Klasse Posting,#6 
anscheinend warten manche User nur um irgendwo ihren Laichdorschkommentare wieder mit einzubringen.#q  
Jedes Jahr das Gleiche #d 
Könnt ihr nicht in den Trööts weiterschreiben die eh schon da sind in Zich facher Ausführung. 
Möchte endlich mal über die Themen was lesen die in der Überschrift gefordert und aktuell sind.

Übrigens, danke für die Info und die tollen Bilder Berufsfischer#6


----------



## beschu (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

du hast absolut Recht!!!!!gruss beschu#h


----------



## Tim1983 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

@der Berufsfischer
Das sieht ja wild aus #t. Wir wollen Samstag mit der Einigkeit los, da kann man ja nur noch hoffen .

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## bigbetter (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Die Bilder sind echt super !

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, das ich jemals soviel Eis im Hafen gesehen habe ?!

Da kann man nur hoffen die Kapitäne diese Durststrecke durchhalten.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

moin moin
ich würde allen nur raten die kapitäne vorher anzurufen bevor ihr los wollt. gestern wäre beinahe ein fischkutter im hafen gesunken weil er durchs eis gefahren ist. werde heute nachmittag bei gelegenheit noch einige bilder machen.
mfg


----------



## Franky D (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

oha das klingt ja echt übel mit dem ganzen eis war es denn ein angelkutter oder ein normaler fischkutter der beinahe untergegangen wäre über weitere bilder würde ich mich auch freuen


----------



## der Berufsfischer (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

so bin wieder zurück vom hafen. das eis ist jetzt schon bis zur sundbrücke. zwischen dem hafen und ortmühle kann man schon auf dem eis laufen. ach ja und neue bilder von heute nachmittag.
mfg #h


----------



## der Berufsfischer (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

so noch drei bilder


----------



## marv3108 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Mein lieber Scholli...  Da geht ja nix. Wollte am 06.02. von Fehmarn aus raus. Das wird wohl auch nichts werden??? Es soll ja kalt bleiben?! 

Tolle Bilder! #6


----------



## der Berufsfischer (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

@ marv
so weit wie ich es weiß sind die fischkutter auf fehmarn heute los gewesen. wir wollen morgen wohl auch versuchen mit dem kutter nach burg zu kommen.


----------



## marv3108 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Tja, da kann man(n) nur hoffen. Ich habe ab Sommer immer wenig Zeit, deswegen muss ich im Winter öfter mal los. 

Viel Glück dann...


----------



## Tim1983 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> so noch drei bilder



Vielen Dank für die Bilder, ich hoffe Du hälst uns auf dem laufenden #6 ?!

Schöne Grüße 
Tim


----------



## BennyO (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Danke für diese klasse Bilder.
Sind echt super.
Da ist man ja echt ein bisschen traurig, dass man dies nicht LIVE sehen kann.


----------



## FPB (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

dank deiner bilder kann ich mir jetzt wenigstens vorstellen warum wir am samstag nicht von wismar aus rauskönnen, schade eigendlich, aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben, die nächste tour kommt bestimmt.  gruß


----------



## Andy Antitackle (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Wir haben am 06.02.2010 Angeln auf der Ostpreussen.
Mein Onkel hat spaßeshalber in Heilitown angerufen, ob das
angeln wegens des Eises überhaupt stattfindet.
Die Antwort war, das in der Woche nicht gefahren wird, am
Wochenende aber wird der Hafen befahrbar gemacht.
Wir sollen uns keine Gedanken machen.

Das kann nur eine denkwürdige Fahrt werden.

:vik:

Andy Antitackle


----------



## BennyO (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Hört sich wirklich bisschen komisch an.
Aber ich denke einfach, dass dort jetzt ein Schlepper den Hafen frei macht.
Aber wenn ihr einmal auf See seit, werdet ihr massenhaft Platte fangen.


----------



## Tim1983 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Wir haben am 06.02.2010 Angeln auf der Ostpreussen.
> Mein Onkel hat spaßeshalber in Heilitown angerufen, ob das
> angeln wegens des Eises überhaupt stattfindet.
> Die Antwort war, das in der Woche nicht gefahren wird, am
> ...




Mir wurde gestern auch telefonisch vom Chef gesagt das Samstag wohl ne Tour losgehen soll, aber was ich hier auf den ganzen Wetter-Seiten im Netz sehe sieht nicht wirklich doll aus. 
Die Webcam im Hafen zeigt ja auch wie schlecht das da gerade aussieht |uhoh:.
Naja man wird sehen #6.

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Dracu29 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Haltet uns bitte auf dem laufenden ob es los geht oder nicht!  Danke


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Ich finde die Bilder echt der Hammer. Danke dafür. Wir wollen mit demVerein auch am 6.2 los. Mal schauen ob es klappt. An so einen Winter kann ich mich ehrlichgesagt nicht errinern. Solange soviel schnee und Frost. Echt schade das man mal nicht schnell hochdüsn kann und sich das naturspektakel anschauen kann


----------



## Plumsangler69 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, ob es bald wieder raus gehen kann.
Wir reisen wie immer an Altweiber an.
Aber das Eis ist halt nur im Hafen, zum Glück.
Schlimmer wird es, wenn die Ringe einfrieren und das angeln dann fast unmöglich wird. Vielleicht sind ja auch noch andere Boardies an Karneval in Helitown und hoffentlich ist die Klaus-Peter bis dahin wieder im Einsatz.

Also Petri Heil und bitte aktuelle Fänge mitteilen.

Euer Plumsangler


----------



## der Berufsfischer (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

moin moin
also heute war die einigkeit los. hat aber etwas länger gedauert mit dem auslaufen wegen dem eis.ab morgen kommt wahrscheinlich wieder ein kleiner eisbrecher zum einsatz.


----------



## hornijäger (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Moin
Die Frage ist ja auch selbst wenn mann raufahren kann wie läuft es überhaupt ?
Auf was sollte mann denn Angeln Dorsch oder Platte |kopfkrat

Gruß
Hornijäger


----------



## Tim1983 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



hornijäger schrieb:


> Moin
> Die Frage ist ja auch selbst wenn mann raufahren kann wie läuft es überhaupt ?
> Auf was sollte mann denn Angeln Dorsch oder Platte |kopfkrat
> 
> ...




Am Sonntag den 31.01.2010 wurde auf der MS Einigkeit gut gefangen, 2 Kumpels von mir waren am Sonntag los und es wurden die "dicken" gefangen zwar nicht unbedingt viele aber wie schon geschrieben halt die "dicken". Von Platten haben meine Kumpels nichts gesagt aber ich glaub auch das die das gar nicht versucht haben.

Schöne Grüße 
Tim


----------



## marv3108 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Was heißt gut gefangen????


----------



## Tim1983 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Das jeder was in der Box hatte wie geschrieben zwar nicht viel aber auch wenn man nur 2 Fische hatte war die Box voll. Ich geh lieber nicht weiter darauf ein weil ansonsten wieder gemäcker kommt.


----------



## Quappenjäger (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Was heißt gut gefangen????


 
wo die einigkeit um diese zeit hinfährt sollte bekannt sen. 
falls nicht sach nur die wraks vor langeland !!#d


----------



## Plumsangler69 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

....... vielleicht sollten sich einige mal fragen warum sie nichts oder wenig fangen. Und zum Plattfischangeln fahren wir keine 500 Kilometer.
Es gibt immer wieder Leute auf den Kuttern die trotzdem ihre Dorsche fangen. Und die Prognose für Heiligenhafen sieht besser aus wie in den letzten Jahren. Wir sind auch oft genug mit unseren Leuten vor Ort und man merkt schon, dass die erfahrenen Pilkerangler meistens mehr haben wie die Plumsangler. Es geht je nach Jahreszeit um Pilker, Twister oder Wurm und man sollte schon alle Register ziehen. Plumsangler sollten sich also nicht beschweren, dass die Kiste nicht wie vor 10 Jahren nach 4 Stunden angeln voll ist. Wir müssen uns die Dorsche schon erkämpfen.

Karneval sind wir guter Dinge und hoffen auf schöne Dorsche und : 
Leichdorsche über 5-6 Kilo gehen eh zurück in Wasser !!

Petri und viel Glück
Euer Plumsangler


----------



## bigbetter (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Ich sag nur Pulpo !!!!!  #6


----------



## blxckxxt (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Vor etlichen Jahren sind immerhin x-fach mehr Kutter rausgefahren - da wird jetzt einer wohl nicht schaden.


----------



## Carptigers (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



Plumsangler69 schrieb:


> .......
> Leichdorsche über 5-6 Kilo gehen eh zurück in Wasser !!
> 
> Petri und viel Glück
> Euer Plumsangler



Willst du die Schnur durchschneiden oder wie soll das von statten gehen?!
Auf der Südwind in Burgstaaken und der Forelle gibt es ja noch große Kescher, allerdings nicht in HH.#t


----------



## der Berufsfischer (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

moin moin
wollte nur bescheid sagen das das fahrwasser so wie der fischereihafen wieder fast eisfrei ist durch die gute wetterlage.
mfg christoph


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Unsere Tour die eig heute losgehen sollte wurde bereits am Donnerstag abgesagt wg dem Eis.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

moin
komisch am do war nun wirklich kaum noch eis im hafen. jetzt duch den ostwind ist wieder etwas eis da aber das ist auch nicht der rede wert.
mfg


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Saftey First und auf Krampf muss es ja echt nicht sein


----------



## Pokarklis (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

hallo!wolte mal fragen ob fahren welche kuttern momentan aus heiligenhafen zum angeln.danke.


----------



## seebarsch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Fahre am 13/14.03 mit der MS Tanja was wird zur zeit Gefangen, unser Verein hat die tanja für zwei Tage geschartert, würde mich über Infos freuen.
MFG Seebarsch


----------



## Skipper47 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Schau mal die Wiegestation von Baltic Kölln, über 20 Kg ist hoch.


----------



## seebarsch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Viele Dank für die Nachricht Skipper47 
Würde mich aber über genauere Infos wie Durchschnitts Fangmenge pro Schiff, und Köder sowie Ort freuen meine Vereinskolegen und ich könnten beruhgende Worte gebrauchen. Thema Westliche Ostsee

mfg Seebarsch


----------



## degl (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Viele Dank für die Nachricht Skipper47
> Würde mich aber über genauere Infos wie Durchschnitts Fangmenge pro Schiff, und Köder sowie Ort freuen meine Vereinskolegen und ich könnten beruhgende Worte gebrauchen. Thema Westliche Ostsee
> 
> mfg Seebarsch



Das kann sich aber bis zum 13/14,3. noch sowas von ändern...........

Daher mein Eindruck,: es läuft besser in diesem Winter als letztes Jahr und wenn Fisch gefunden wird(der ja da ist) wird auch ausreichend gefangen.

Hab die Info, das z.Zt. der eine oder andere Kutter im Hafen bleibt, weil nicht sher viele Angler kommen und daher haben die Mengenangaben eher symlolischen Charakter

Mit des "Kaiser`s Worten: geht`s raus und angelt 

Fahre Sonntag mit der Einigkeit los und werde berichten

gruß degl


----------



## seebarsch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



degl schrieb:


> Das kann sich aber bis zum 13/14,3. noch sowas von ändern...........
> 
> Daher mein Eindruck,: es läuft besser in diesem Winter als letztes Jahr und wenn Fisch gefunden wird(der ja da ist) wird auch ausreichend gefangen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Degl
Danke für Deine Antwort, den Kuttern an der Ostsee währe es zu wünschen und den Anglern auch das die "Fischbestände" sich wieder erhollen.
Auf deinen Fangbericht für Sonntag bin ich sehr gespannt.
So ich werde nun mal schauen was die Zander bei uns machen.
mfg Seebarsch


----------



## carphunterNRW (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



Skipper47 schrieb:


> Schau mal die Wiegestation von Baltic Kölln, über 20 Kg ist hoch.


 
Boah ist das ekelig was da auf der Seite gezeigt wird:-(#d:c


----------



## Chris19 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

da hat carphunterNRW schon recht!!!
aber ich denke mal die sinnlose debatte über sinn und unsinn dieser fischerei wurde hier ja schon mehr als breitgetreten

generell kann ich nicht bestätigen das die angelei von der menge her je schlecht war. die angelei hat sich aber seit ein paar jahren grundlegend verändert und ich denke mal das was heute gebraucht wird um ordentlich zu fangen ist auf nem großen kutter kaum umsetzbar.


----------



## seebarsch (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Und war jemand zwischendurch mal wieder mit einem Kutter von Heiligenhafen aus auf Fang, wen ja was ist dabei raus gekommen.
mfg Seebarsch


----------



## Carptigers (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

War letzte Woche mit meiner Frau, auf allen Schiffen wurde wenig gefangen. Max. 30 Fische pro Boot. 
Waren auch alle an der Fahrrinne zwischen Feuerschiff und Tonne 5.
War Plumpsangeln, d.h. wir haben in den Löchern geangelt... :-/
Was komisch ist, ich habe gerade auf der Seite der Forelle geguckt, die hatten Stückzahlmäßig weitaus mehr...
Die fahren doch aber auch in die Richtung...|kopfkrat


----------



## Chris19 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

@carptigers
Die Kapitäne lassen die Angler sowieso nur das fangen was sie wollen. Die schauen sich an wo und wieviel Fisch es gibt und demnach fällt das Fangergebnis aus. Gerade jetzt im Frühjahr, wo jeder "seinen" Dicken fangen will is das noch extremer. Außerdem weiß man eh nicht ob man genau wieder an die gleiche Stelle zurückgefahren wird an der man vorher Fisch hatte.


----------



## wombel23 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

wir fahren ende diesen monats mit der einigkeit auf dorsch da dies mein erstes mal auf nem kutter ist wollt ich mal fragen ob ich auch mit naturködern ne change habe oder besser pilker und gufis? ich dachte an wattwürmer oder tintenfisch


----------



## degl (3. März 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Am Sonntag sind wir von Heilitown los mit 2 Kuttern und das bei bestem Angelwetter |bigeyes

O.K wir waren auf der Tanja und ich konnte fünf mitnehmen, wobei zwei davon gute Winterdorsche waren und wir jetzt insg. 5 Portionen Fischfilet in der Truhe haben.

Im Hafen zurück hingen(da wo sie immer hängen und fotografiert werden) "echte Brocken" um die 15 Kilo...........also war der andere Kutter richtig auf die "Dicken" los und daher freue ich mich in diesem Fall auf die Ms.Tanja gewechselt zu haben da meine beiden 65/75cm Dorsche die Grössten waren und der Skipper wohl die "Hotspots" umfahren hat(sehr zum Ärger einiger seiner"Kunden")#6#6#6

gruß degl


----------



## seebarsch (3. März 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



degl schrieb:


> Am Sonntag sind wir von Heilitown los mit 2 Kuttern und das bei bestem Angelwetter |bigeyes
> 
> O.K wir waren auf der Tanja und ich konnte fünf mitnehmen, wobei zwei davon gute Winterdorsche waren und wir jetzt insg. 5 Portionen Fischfilet in der Truhe haben.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Degel
Der zufall spielt bei der Angelei eine große Rolle.
Aber ich Vermute du hast schon ziemlich gut an Bord gefangen!?
2 Boote 1 großen Fisch und mehrere kleinere ist doch schon mal ein Ergebniss.
Wen wir im März Fahren werde ich die Fangergebnisse ins Forum stellen.

mfg Seebarsch


----------



## seebarsch (3. März 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Übrigens Vater hat heute den ersten Zander 67 cm gefangen ein Milchner war Lecker.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (7. März 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Haben die bei euch keine Schonzeit???

Aber zum Thema: gestern Vereinsangeln  auf der Ostpreußen. Kein maßiger Fisch an Board. Alle Kutter auch die Forelle lagen auf der Stelle nörd. von Fehmarn anner Fahrrine. Auch auf der Tanaj nichts maßiges.


----------



## seebarsch (7. März 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Haben die bei euch keine Schonzeit???
> 
> Aber zum Thema: gestern Vereinsangeln auf der Ostpreußen. Kein maßiger Fisch an Board. Alle Kutter auch die Forelle lagen auf der Stelle nörd. von Fehmarn anner Fahrrine. Auch auf der Tanaj nichts maßiges.


 
Zander vom 01,04 bis zum 31,05 einschließlich!

mfg seebarsch|wavey:


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (7. März 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

aha okay^^


----------



## Platte (7. März 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Haben die bei euch keine Schonzeit???
> 
> Aber zum Thema: gestern Vereinsangeln auf der Ostpreußen. Kein maßiger Fisch an Board. Alle Kutter auch die Forelle lagen auf der Stelle nörd. von Fehmarn anner Fahrrine. Auch auf der Tanaj nichts maßiges.


Hey Klappstuhl, ich denke Team Airbus war dort drauf?
Von 1 maßigen habe ich auf jeden Fall mitbekommen und das soll auch nicht der Einzige gewesen sein#hDie haben Naturköder gefischt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (9. März 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Mh. KP syr. Die haben uns gleich gefragt ob was an Board kam und die haben auf unsere Frage auch mit nichts geantowrtet... naja kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Waldima (11. März 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Mal was anderes: Seit Wochen vermisse ich MS "Klaus-Peter". Auf der Homepage ist kein Hinweis auf eine längere Abstinenz. Wer weiß, wo der Kutter steckt?

LG

Waldima


----------



## scripophix (11. März 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Zuletzt lag er in der Werft in H'hafen (Stand Monatsanfang).


----------



## bigbetter (12. März 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Letzte Info die habe, die Klaus-Peter ist immer noch auf der 
Werft.

Durch den langen Winter sind wohl einige Schiffe vorher dran gewesen, da musste die Klaus-Peter wohl warten bis sie an der Reihe war/ist !


----------



## Waldima (13. März 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Seit 13.03.2010 mischt "Klaus-Peter" in der Heiligenhafener Hochseeangelflotte wieder mit.


----------



## wombel23 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

nochmal meine frage mit bitte um antwort 
wir fahren am 26sten .3ten mit der einigkeit und ich wollte mal wissen ob es sich lohnt naturköder( würmer) zu bestellen ,wie sieht es denn mit tintenfisch aus ?
ist halt das erste mal auf dorsch


----------



## scripophix (16. März 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



wombel23 schrieb:


> nochmal meine frage mit bitte um antwort
> wir fahren am 26sten .3ten mit der einigkeit und ich wollte mal wissen ob es sich lohnt naturköder( würmer) zu bestellen ,wie sieht es denn mit tintenfisch aus ?
> ist halt das erste mal auf dorsch





Die Einigkeit ist ein typischer Pilkkutter auf Dorsch.

Mit Naturködern und Nachläufern wirst du viele Pilker einsammeln. 

Tintenfisch natur: Keine Erfahrung.

Tinti gummi: Ja, läuft, derzeit bin altweiß bis honigfarben.


----------



## wombel23 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

erstmal danke für den tip dann werd ich das mal lieber lassen und mich dem pilken widmen, gummi oktopusse in hellen farben hab ich auch noch die wollte ich dann am pilker als beifänger einsetzen .


----------



## Dracu29 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Hallo 
Wir fahren auch öffter mit der Einigkeit raus und haben auch immer Naturköder also Wattis mit. Am besten Naturködervorfach Nachläufer mit nem 200g Blei momentan da es eine Starke strömung gibt.


----------



## Stühmper (19. März 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Nabends ,

war mit der Ms Einigkeit los ( am 18.03.2010 ) ...tolles Wetter ,

tolle Leute...guter Fang #6

Das Verhältnis 3 Minis zu 1 Fisch für die Kiste , am Ende hatte
ich 4x40cm und 1x65cm zum mitnehmen....der Beste hatte 12
Dorsche plus kleine Wittlinge in der Kiste .
Gefischt wurde bei der Fahrrinne im Tiefen , gut waren Pilker in
Rot/Grün und wirklich gut lief Twister in Japanrot - tja...jeder
Tag ist anders !

Ich habe aber auch die Schleppkutter gesehen...trotzdem hoffe ich auf ein gutes Kutterjahr 2010 #c

Hier noch einige Bilder...


















Es fuhren nur die Einigkeit und die Tanja raus....mehr nicht..

Petri Heil Leudde

Gruß Stühmper


----------



## scripophix (20. März 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



Stühmper schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 130524
> 
> 
> Petri Heil Leudde
> ...





Mit welchem Köder haste denn den "Feigling" gefangen ... ???!!!


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (20. März 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Habve ich auch grade gedacht, was das fün komischer Fisch is


----------



## Thehetfield (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

nichts mehr los in Helitown???


----------



## scripophix (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Tagesgeschäft...


----------

